# Any suggestions on plugs and wires



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I just recently put headers and catless mids on my 04 M6 GTO. I want to replace the plugs and wires, any suggestions on what would be best with the headers. I am also getting the car tuned in the next week or so if that makes a difference in the type of plug or wires to run. Thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Ngk and Grannatelli 0 ohm wires here with no complaints.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

NGK TR55 with MSD Plug wires, Gapped the plugs at .40


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

thanks for the info guys


----------

